# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  OpenCV (Open Source Computer Vision), library of programming functions mainly aimed at real-time computer vision

## Airicist

Website - opencv.org

sourceforge.net/projects/opencvlibrary

youtube.com/opencvdev

twitter.com/opencvlibrary

OpenCV on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

OpenCV GSOC 2014

Published on Mar 23, 2015




> Google Summer Of Code 2014 contributions for OpenCV. All in OpenCV 3.0 out Q1 2015 !
> music: Aaren Reale - Bal de Nuit
> 
> Lluis Gomez i Bigorda - Improve and expand Scene Text Detection module in OpenCV
> Abid Rahman K - Extension of OpenCV-Python Bindings and Tutorials
> Fedor Morozov - Local feature descriptors (AKAZE)
> Siddharth Kherada - Computational Photography: Image Decomposition and Color Algorithms
> Daniel Angelov - Custom Calibration Pattern
> Vitaly Lyudvichenko - New edge-aware filters for OpenCV
> ...

----------

